# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Auto-Clicker] Bns fm automacro

## oggis

Hi i created video about what you can do with automacro  :Smile:

----------


## Babawanga

What is that ? 
anticancel macro for FM is rt2 with infinte loop (works like aimbot)
u have to keep burn all the time otherwise u loosing 40% dmg
why u using chill on RBM (wrong skill tree for that skill)
see u have no clue about FM

----------


## oggis

Well about chill this was from my pvp build. i know my class enough good. this video was to show what you can simply record and repeat xxx times with macro recorder.

----------


## talihh

script code?

----------


## kyoko

will this work well in pvp?

----------

